# mal einfach eine Frage ...



## Wegberger (23. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt mal nach Rubriken geschaut und für meine Frage/Bitte scheint hier das beste Know-How zu sein (jedenfalls meine Hoffnung).

Ich fahre 2 bis 4 Wochen im Jahr an die belgische Nordsee und würde gerne nach den Brandungsangelerfahrungen bei ruhiger See auch 200 bis 400 Meter vom Strand entfernt fischen.

Jetzt geistert bei mir Faltkajak und Co. im Kopf. Was ist denn für den jährlichen, einmaligen Gebrauch sinnvoll -> praktisch & finanziell. Vielleicht sogar mit Sohnemann zusammen praktikabel!?

Hoffe das hier einige schon diese Frage mit Lebens- /Angelerfahrung durchlebt haben |kopfkrat

Freue mich auf Tips- und Ratschläge und falls ich hier falsch bin -> bitte verschieben.


----------



## fischhändler (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: mal einfach eine Frage ...*

Du solltest diesen Gedanken schnell verwerfen.
Lebensgefährlich
Die Nordsee ist kein Ententeich.

Als Kajaklehrer kann ich nur sagen, lass das viel zu gefährlich.

Gerne kannst du mir ne PN schicken


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: mal einfach eine Frage ...*

Nordsee - Gezeiten - dagegen anpaddeln? 

Nicht meines, da wollt ich einen Motor wollen wöllen tun, mindestens...


----------



## Jens_74 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: mal einfach eine Frage ...*

Es gibt schon tolle und praktische Faltboote oder Kajaks.
 Für den See oder Talsperre echt super bei wenig Wind.
 Habe selber keins aber durfte mal mit auf eins drauf.
 Aber damit auf die Nordsee, selbst mit E Motor -> Himmelfahrtskommando meiner Meinung nach.
 Kann man probieren, aber nur wenn man nicht so sehr an seinem Leben hängt.


----------



## Michael.S (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: mal einfach eine Frage ...*

Es giebt specielle Seekajaks , mal nach googeln , ich würde damit aber auch nicht auf die Nordsee wollen , die Strömung ist einfach zu heftig , wird in Belgien nicht anders sein , ich habe hier auch noch nie jemanden mit sowas fahren sehen , das wäre eher was für die Ostsee


----------



## Wegberger (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: mal einfach eine Frage ...*

Hallo,

Einwände verstanden. Klar können großer Tidenhub, Seiten- und Ripströmungen etc. auf jedenfall lebensgefährlich sein.

Der Tidenhub beläuft sich auf 20 bis 50 cm, sodass eigentlich das Wasser zwischen Flut und Ebbe nur 300 Meter zurückgeht und dann wieder aufläuft. Die Ecke dort erinnert mich tatsächlich mehr an die Ostsee als an die deutsche Nordseeküste. Kajakfahrer sind im Sommer regelmässig paralell zur Küste unterwegs.

Und diese Letzteren haben mir dann diese Idee in den Kopf eingebracht #t


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: mal einfach eine Frage ...*

Nordsee mit 50 cm Tidenhub? 
ok., da kannte ich bisher andere Kaliber, aber da war ich ja auch noch nie


----------



## Wegberger (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: mal einfach eine Frage ...*

Hallo,



> Nordsee mit 50 cm Tidenhub?


Ja ... ich habe extra gerade nochmal in der aktuellen Tidetabelle nachgeschaut.

Ich kenne Büsum, sowie die Küste zwischen Bordraux und Biarritz.... von daher sind eure Einwände ja erstmal völlig berechtigt und sinnvoll.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: mal einfach eine Frage ...*

hätt ich nie gedacht.
Da ist das dann natürlich auch mit Strömung ne andere Nummer wie bei uns  an der Küsten oder auf den Kanalinseln mit teilweise mehr als 10 m Tidenhub..

Motor wöllt ich trotzdem - weil ich auch prinzipiell auf Motoren stehe;-))


----------



## Angler9999 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: mal einfach eine Frage ...*

Du hast da bestimmt was falsches gelesen.

Laut Wiki....
 So beträgt der Tidenhub in der westlichen Ostsee nur zirka 30 cm, an der deutschen Nordseeküste um 2 bis 3 Meter. 

Auch andere Seiten sagen deutlich über 2 meter.

Hier sind sogar die Wasserstände ...
https://de.windfinder.com/tide/de_haan

Also rudern wird schwer... oder etwas länger....


----------



## Skott (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: mal einfach eine Frage ...*

...schau mal hier rein:

https://de.windfinder.com/tide/de_haan

an der Nordsee (Kanal) ist ein Tidenhub von 2,5 - 4,5m durchaus normal!

Du darfst in der folgenden Tabelle z. B. nicht übersehen, dass
vor einigen Wasserständen ein "Minus"-Zeichen, also "-" steht,
daraus ergibt sich dann eine ganz andere Diefferenz (Tide)

http://oostende.org/de/gezeiten-ebbe-flut.php

Petri Heil

Wolfgang


----------



## Wegberger (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: mal einfach eine Frage ...*

Hallo Angler & skott,

danke ...... tja 4 Meter sind 4 Meter |kopfkrat

Hab gerade über Googelmaps nochmal die Entfernung der Wasserlinie zwischen Ebbe & Flut an Stand nachgeschaut. Es bleiben bei keine 300 Meter eher 200Meter.  So "gefällig" habe ich das nie empfunden.#t


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: mal einfach eine Frage ...*

Einfache Frage: Saßt du schon mal in einem Kajak?


----------



## Purist (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: mal einfach eine Frage ...*



fischhändler schrieb:


> Du solltest diesen Gedanken schnell verwerfen.
> Lebensgefährlich
> Die Nordsee ist kein Ententeich.



Mit Erfahrung klappt so einiges. Jetzt nicht unbedingt am Kanal, keine Ahnung wie es dort aussieht, aber die dt. Nordseeinseln (Helgoland ausgenommen..) kann man schon von der Küste aus mit dem Kajak erpaddeln und die Risiken dabei sind auch überschaubar, wenn das Wetter stimmt. |rolleyes


----------



## Michael.S (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: mal einfach eine Frage ...*

Auch wenn die Nordsee mal ruhig ist besteht immer noch Gefahr durch die zahlreichen großen Schiffe , die haben schon eine enorme Sogwirkung und erzeugen sehr hohe Wellen


----------



## Andal (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: mal einfach eine Frage ...*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Jetzt geistert bei mir Faltkajak und Co. im Kopf. Was ist denn für den jährlichen, einmaligen Gebrauch sinnvoll -> praktisch & finanziell. Vielleicht sogar mit Sohnemann zusammen praktikabel!?



Ich würde ja die Frau auch noch mitnehmen. Dann gibts wenigstens keine trauernde Witwe. Vor der belgischen Küste hast du durch den nahen Ärmelkanal gleich nochmal schärfere Strömungen, als vor der deutschen Nordseeküste.


----------



## jflyfish (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: mal einfach eine Frage ...*

Moin, um es vorweg zu nehmen -- natürlich kann man auf der Nordsee überall mit dem Kajak fahren. Seekajaks sind, wenn man sie beherrscht sehr seetüchtig und werden überall auf der Welt zum Kajakwandern in Küstenregionen  benutzt (Wind und Wellen sind der Gegner). Gezeitenströmungen sind in der Größenordnung von 1m/s (2kn) und Kajaks kann man locker 8kn (4m/s) über mehrere Stunden fahren. Da sind geschlossene Boote (Seekajaks) sicherer als Sit on Top Boote. 
Gezeitenhub hängt von der Lage sogenannter Drehwellen (Amphidromien) ab und von der Küstenstruktur (Ästuare, Flusstrichter), da kommt es zu hohem Anstau und Fließgeschwindigkeiten wie in der Bretagne, Bay of Fundy usw. die muß man ja nicht gerade auswählen |supergri.
jfl


----------



## Purist (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: mal einfach eine Frage ...*



jflyfish schrieb:


> Gezeitenhub hängt von der Lage sogenannter Drehwellen (Amphidromien) ab und von der Küstenstruktur (Ästuare, Flusstrichter), da kommt es zu hohem Anstau und Fließgeschwindigkeiten wie in der Bretagne, Bay of Fundy usw. die muß man ja nicht gerade auswählen |supergri.



Die Frage wäre immer noch: Sind 200-400m dort schon kritisch? Ich wage es nicht abzuschätzen, an der dt. Küste würde ich das, bei gutem Wetter (nicht bei Sturm oder Nebel), als harmlose Distanz bezeichnen.


----------



## yukonjack (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: mal einfach eine Frage ...*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich würde ja die Frau auch noch mitnehmen. Dann gibts wenigstens keine trauernde Witwe. Vor der belgischen Küste hast du durch den nahen Ärmelkanal gleich nochmal schärfere Strömungen, als vor der deutschen Nordseeküste.



und so ganz nebenbei will er ja auch noch ganz entspannt fischen   #d#d#d#d


----------



## Wegberger (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: mal einfach eine Frage ...*

Hallo,

also erstmal und nochmals vielen Dank an alle Schreiber!

Und ja ich sehe es auch so, das man auf dem Meer sehr vorsichtig sein sollte. Wobei man auf manchen polemischen Beitrag auch verzichten könnte - aber das ist halt das Net #c

Wobei ich heute Abend auch nochmal links und rechts im Net geschaut habe und für diesen Küstenabschnitt explizit Anbieter für Miet-Seekajaks & Co. gefunden habe. Grundsätzlich scheint diese Fortbewegung dort also nicht ein Himmelsfahrtskommando zu sein.

Schiffsverkehr ist c.a 4 sm enfernt. 


Klar habe ich vor Jahren mal in einem Kajak gesessen... aber dies müsste vor demensprechend aufgefrischt werden.

Mal schauen was aus der Idee noch wird....#c bestenfalls baue ich mir ein altes Surfbrett als Angelstation um.|bigeyes

Nochmals vielen Dank, alle die sich beteiligt haben und ich werde die Ratschläge (bis auf die polemischen Teile) in meine Überlegungen einfließen lassen.

P.S.: Ggf. erlaube ich mir, bei einigen von euch nochmals per PN machzufragen-

Beitrag darf geschlossen werden.

VG


----------

